# Warning Photoing by Cab



## Saojin (Aug 14, 2014)

A cab was in front of me. The cab driver suddenly holding his iPhone was trying to take a photo of my car. 
I heard some one told me that tbe cab drivers have sent uberx cars to insurance companies and got policy canceled, so i pulled my car to avoid him. I hope he didn't get the photo. Now i am thinking about if uber has a back-up insurance for drivers in case of canceled policy that will be great. Driving with uber gets too much worry. Removing the uber sign guys.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Saojin said:


> A cab was in front of me. The cab driver suddenly holding his iPhone was trying to take a photo of my car.
> I heard some one told me that tbe cab drivers have sent uberx cars to insurance companies and got policy canceled, so i pulled my car to avoid him. I hope he didn't get the photo. Now i am thinking about if uber has a back-up insurance for drivers in case of canceled policy that will be great. Driving with uber gets too much worry. Removing the uber sign guys.


That is why I still don't put on my license plates yet.


----------



## salpal (Jan 8, 2015)

UberFrolic said:


> That is why I still don't put on my license plates yet.


Don't your "Dealer" plates still trace back to the same registration?
How is this helping? Lol, just wondering...


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

salpal said:


> Don't your "Dealer" plates still trace back to the same registration?
> How is this helping? Lol, just wondering...


How do dealer plates trace to my registration? My VIN number is not plastered on my dealer plates.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Dealer plates in California is just a plastic sign with the car dealers name, no identification.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Ohhh he's thinking the DLR plates.

No I still have the paper plates from the dealer.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

salpal said:


> Don't your "Dealer" plates still trace back to the same registration?
> How is this helping? Lol, just wondering...


Dealer plates in California have no numbers or other Identifying marks. Usually just name of dealer for advertising. I have seen some state temporary plates with numbers but not Cali, at least not yet.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Dealer temporary paper plates in California have no numbers or other Identifying marks. Usually just name of dealer for advertising. I have seen some state temporary plates with numbers but not Cali, at least not yet.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Saojin said:


> A cab was in front of me. The cab driver suddenly holding his iPhone was trying to take a photo of my car.
> I heard some one told me that tbe cab drivers have sent uberx cars to insurance companies and got policy canceled, so i pulled my car to avoid him. I hope he didn't get the photo. Now i am thinking about if uber has a back-up insurance for drivers in case of canceled policy that will be great. Driving with uber gets too much worry. Removing the uber sign guys.


.........and then all the cab driver had to do was call one of the hundred different, neh, thousand different insurance companies to figure out who was holding your policy. That's brilliant!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> .........and then all the cab driver had to do was call one of the hundred different, neh, thousand different insurance companies to figure out who was holding your policy. That's brilliant!


I read somewhere that someone put up a website where pix are aggregated and sent to different insurance companies.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

observer said:


> I read somewhere that someone put up a website where pix are aggregated and sent to different insurance companies.


Just remember, EVERYTHING you read on the internet is 100% true. Especially those things that make so much sense like described above....or maybe there are cab drivers on this forum too? Hmmmmmm


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Just remember, EVERYTHING you read on the internet is 100% true. Especially those things that make so much sense like described above....or maybe there are cab drivers on this forum too? Hmmmmmm


Gotta take everything with a grain of salt, but I did read that somewhere, and I think it's a tactic Russell uses in Australia. Let me see if i can find the site.


----------



## salpal (Jan 8, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Just remember, EVERYTHING you read on the internet is 100% true. Especially those things that make so much sense like described above....or maybe there are cab drivers on this forum too? Hmmmmmm


So, are you saying that maybe.. just maybe this cab driver didn't actually send these pictures to insurance agencies.. and instead the insurance company found out themselves?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Just for some reference, in Illinois, you also have temp tags or temp license plates. These plates (cardboard tags) are just like real license plates, and return to your vehicle VIN and your registration for the state. Illinois originally had just a "paper" tag, or a slip of paper with a date you taped to your rear window. Illinois changed this maybe 5 or 10 years ago due to the toll system. The new tags are primarily used for iPass (toll booths) to record your transaction if your transponder doesn't register. The secondary reason was around parking tickets/speed cameras/red light cameras and the ability to ticket a newly registered car, before permanent plates were assigned. 

As stated above, there was a movement by an individual running a website that was requesting known licence plates and had posted them to some type of spreadsheet and allegedly stated they were "informing insurance companies" to get that Uber driver dropped from their insurance. There were a few posts here, but I am unable to find the posts and link to the website. I highly doubt that anyone at an insurance agency would take the word of some guy behind a keyboard on the internet and drop a policy.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Just for some reference, in Illinois, you also have temp tags or temp license plates. These plates (cardboard tags) are just like real license plates, and return to your vehicle VIN and your registration for the state. Illinois originally had just a "paper" tag, or a slip of paper with a date you taped to your rear window. Illinois changed this maybe 5 or 10 years ago due to the toll system. The new tags are primarily used for iPass (toll booths) to record your transaction if your transponder doesn't register. The secondary reason was around parking tickets/speed cameras/red light cameras and the ability to ticket a newly registered car, before permanent plates were assigned.
> 
> As stated above, there was a movement by an individual running a website that was requesting known licence plates and had posted them to some type of spreadsheet and allegedly stated they were "informing insurance companies" to get that Uber driver dropped from their insurance. There were a few posts here, but I am unable to find the posts and link to the website. I highly doubt that anyone at an insurance agency would take the word of some guy behind a keyboard on the internet and drop a policy.


Heres a story on collection of Uber license plate info.

http://m.bizjournals.com/sanfrancis...ft-sidecar-insurance-tnc.html?page=all&r=full


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Heres a story on collection of Uber license plate info.
> 
> http://m.bizjournals.com/sanfrancis...ft-sidecar-insurance-tnc.html?page=all&r=full


It's not the one I was referring to earlier. The one I saw was an actual list, license plate, yr, make, model, and color of car. I'll keep looking when I get a chance.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

observer said:


> It's not the one I was referring to earlier. The one I saw was an actual list, license plate, yr, make, model, and color of car. I'll keep looking when I get a chance.


I was searching a ton of different things, but I couldn't find it. I thought it was for Virginia or something out on the east coast.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I was searching a ton of different things, but I couldn't find it. I thought it was for Virginia or something out on the east coast.


Yepp, that's the one.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Here's the SF taxi drivers website where they collect data.

http://www.sfcda.org/fightback


----------



## salpal (Jan 8, 2015)

Now I'm starting to doubt that this list and these taxi drivers are the reason insurance companies are becoming aware of ride sharing 

I think it had something to do with the way Uber requests information from them or Nexis


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

observer said:


> Here's the SF taxi drivers website where they collect data.
> 
> http://www.sfcda.org/fightback


I can't tell when that article was written but it doesn't seem to be affecting Uber one bit. It's still thriving in the Bay area where that was written. The cab companies can scream foul from the top of a mountain but nobody is listening.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> I can't tell when that article was written but it doesn't seem to be affecting Uber one bit. It's still thriving in the Bay area where that was written. The cab companies can scream foul from the top of a mountain but nobody is listening.


Might not affect Uber, not much seems to affect them, yet. The individual drivers however might be affected.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

observer said:


> Might not affect Uber, not much seems to affect them, yet. The individual drivers however might be affected.


If the individual drivers were affected there wouldn't be so many on the street right now. Obviously there is no affect. Like i said, the cab companies can scream foul and try to tell on the drivers but it doesn't seem to be working. The cab company is like the bully on the play ground. They have been raping people for years and now they want to be heard? All their complaints are falling on def ears. No one seems to be listening. Good luck trying to find out who my insurance company is.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Here is an article about a Lyft driver having her insurance cancelled when the insurance company became aware of her rideshare activity. Its about a year old, have things changed since then?

http://ww2.kqed.org/news/2014/01/20/ride-sharing-insurance-lyft-uberx-sidecar/


----------



## salpal (Jan 8, 2015)

I have now confirmed... Uber request a copy of your Policy from your Insurer.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

salpal said:


> I have now confirmed... Uber request a copy of your Policy from your Insurer.


....and yet i'm still driving with a valid insurance policy. Huh.............


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I thought it was for Virginia or something out on the east coast.


INSURANCE CARRIER NOTIFICATION

www.Rideforhire.com

For DC, Maryland, Virginia metro area.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> INSURANCE CARRIER NOTIFICATION
> 
> www.Rideforhire.com
> 
> For DC, Maryland, Virginia metro area.


Yeah, so how's is working out there? I haven't heard about a lack or shortage of drivers there.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Yeah, so how's is working out there? I haven't heard about a lack or shortage of drivers there.


I have no idea what's going on with that database. I believe it was started beginning of 2014. New plate numbers are still being added to it though. I don't know if this DB was ever accessed by Insr Cos.
I would like to know what kind of traffic this site receives. Can anyone please look into that?
www.rideforhire.com has been discussed extensively on the forum previously.


----------



## salpal (Jan 8, 2015)

*Stats.....*


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Just remember, EVERYTHING you read on the internet is 100% true. Especially those things that make so much sense like described above....or maybe there are cab drivers on this forum too? Hmmmmmm


Maybe bounty hunters for insurance companies making more money than livery drivers...?


----------



## eloso (Nov 18, 2014)

Their tips to cab drivers. LOL, To little to late.

*How to Fight Lyft, Sidecar and UberX for San Francisco Taxi Drivers.*
*- Accept all debit and credit cards (use Square if needed)*
- Don't turn down rides (short or long)

- Pick up radio and app orders

- Play the neighborhoods (if empty downtown&#8230;drive west)

- Be courteous and professional with all passengers

- * Do not talk on the phone or text while passengers are in the cab*

- Do your best to make your passengers feel safe and comfortable

- Use Flywheel, which only dispatches to legal, permitted taxis.

- Don't use UberTaxi or InstantCab, which also support personal vehicles providing un-permitted taxi service.

- Report the plates of the offending vehicles here.

- Do not physically engage the TNC drivers. If approached by them after you have collected a plate, inform them that they are violating Sec 1105A(1) of the San Francisco Transportation Code and the terms of their insurance policies. You might ask if they've informed their personal insurance carrier about what they're doing. If so, they shouldn't mind if we do.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> .........and then all the cab driver had to do was call one of the hundred different, neh, thousand different insurance companies to figure out who was holding your policy. That's brilliant!


POST # 9 / @UberDude2 : ♤♡♢♧ For the
UNINFORMED your sarcasm might get a
laugh, but @Saojin has a legitimate concern
as validated by @observer and @DjTim.
v
I too saw the list accumulated by Scorched
Earth Cab Co. in D. of C. with make/ model/
year/ color/ # of doors/ lic. plate # of sus-
pected "ridesharers". They get a list of
ALL insurance co.s approved for auto policies
in D.C./ MD./VA. and bulk mail them the
suggestion that there's likely $$$$$$ of
UNPAID PREMIUMS TO COLLECT. Just
consult our made-for-you-website!

Does it make sense NOW?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> ....and yet i'm still driving with a valid insurance policy. Huh.............


POST # 26 / @UberDude2 : ♤♡♢♧ Please
don't make me ask if you are being delib-
erately obtuse! The RMV's of all 50 States
SELL THEIR DATA. In a civil/criminal
matter getting the Lic.Plate / VIN/ Ins.Co./
Policy # is probably provided gratis.
With $10,000/year at stake, threatened
cancellations would be de riguer.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> .........and then all the cab driver had to do was call one of the hundred different, neh, thousand different insurance companies to figure out who was holding your policy. That's brilliant!


All the dumb cab driver has to do is get the car owner's info online from DMV using tag number. Also underwriter info including policy number. Then foward to insurance company and your policy is toast.


----------



## Katie (Jan 30, 2015)

Is there a way to apply for commercial insurance?


----------



## Katie (Jan 30, 2015)

Uber is now offering Metromile Insurance. I read this in another post on this forum. So just smile and tell the cab driver hope he got a good pic becuz your properly insured!!!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

You aren't properly insured honey.


----------



## Katie (Jan 30, 2015)

Do u have to take a drug test before Uber hires you?


----------



## eloso (Nov 18, 2014)

Katie said:


> Do u have to take a drug test before Uber hires you?


No


----------



## Katie (Jan 30, 2015)

Ok ty


----------



## Katie (Jan 30, 2015)

Can you also work for Lift and sidecar while working for Uber?


----------



## eloso (Nov 18, 2014)

Katie said:


> Can you also work for Lift and sidecar while working for Uber?


Yes. Most do


----------

